# whats the best airtel plan



## forever (May 14, 2006)

i have holidays comin up and thinkin of dumpin my mtnl broadband which is a disaster when it comes 2 speed, they say its in the area, lines are messed up, so im thinkin of switchin 2 airtel, what is the best airtel plan, i mean my budget is under 500, and yes hows sify, dont know of either of there plans, 
hey do they give a discount on unlimted usage to students or anythin like that..
lookin forward to ur responses..


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 14, 2006)

according to me, the best airtel plan is 128kbps unlimited. it is reasonable at Rs. 599. i m also using the same plan.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 14, 2006)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> according to me, the best airtel plan is 128kbps unlimited. it is reasonable at Rs. 599. i m also using the same plan.



The rental for the 128 kbps unlimited connection is Rs 699.


----------



## kin.vachhani (May 14, 2006)

Aitel is really cheap 512kpbs in Rs.1200 unlimited that means u can play online games


----------



## royal (May 15, 2006)

yes u should go for UNLIMITED plan  

there's also one for Rs.999/month


----------



## codeash (May 16, 2006)

* 512 kbps unlimited is not there I just now called up the airtel people the don't provide any unlimited plan in 512 kbps series....Its only there in 256 kbps not in 512 kbps dude please verfiy...

Atleast my information is true for Karnataka users I believe
*


----------



## Kniwor (May 16, 2006)

lol... why are u specific about airtel... u could have asked about whos´s good... anyhow

anyone in north calcuuta gor airtel... do they provide here...


----------



## srimaya_rath (May 16, 2006)

If the usage of internet is very haigh then better go for Rs. 699 plan of AirTel.
If you want both internet and telephone then go for Rs. 799 plan from AirTel.


----------



## forever (May 18, 2006)

ok, im finally dumpin my mtnl connection and goin for the 699 plan of airtel, 
just wanted 2 ask that the speed 128 is fine but what are the extra charges
aka hidden charges like service tax and all and if they r gonna give me this plan theyr gonna provide me a phone line too, are they goin 2 charge for the phone line , i dont have airtle landline so theyll have to give me a line , in other words whats the "final amount ill have to pay", i hope its 700 , and yes 
does the word "unlimited" really mean like "unlimted", like can i keep on downloadin all day long without any limitations, lookin forward to ur responses...


----------



## Brat-Man (May 18, 2006)

forever said:
			
		

> does the word "unlimited" really mean like "unlimted", like can i keep on downloadin all day long without any limitations, lookin forward to ur responses...


Yep! "Unlimited" Really means "Unlimited".

I Use Airtel's 256 Unltd. Plan. I've Never Faced a Disconnection.
The Largest File I've Downloaded is 4.2 GB.. (Entire Star Wars Movie Collection ^_^)
Not Even Once did it Disconnect..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 18, 2006)

@forever: i am on the same plan,and 'unlimited ' means unlimited!
they will provide you with an airtel landline as well,but there will be no free calls included.
the total amount you will have to pay will be Rs 699+service tax+call charges.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (May 19, 2006)

Hey Is there any plan to get internet through mobile? I mean i want to connect my laptop to net through my mobile. Any unlimited connection. ?


----------



## codeash (May 19, 2006)

* They have extra service tax for this...

No monthly rental for your phone thing only if you use it...

You'll have to take the line its free...

They'll ask you for 1000 Rs. Deposit ---- 500 Refundable and 500 Installation charges...

Take Beetel Blue USB Lan Model that has a option for USB as well as Lan so take that and the Beetel White Colour Speaker Phone...
Ask for this only they'll have to provide it to you...*


----------



## codeash (May 19, 2006)

* I think again airtel offers that...Free internet through GSM phones...Speed is 64kbps unlimited even in international roaming...

It is there in Mumbai and my brother uses it but than its quite costly...699 per month or something...

Just verify dude am not very sure about it*


----------



## digiFriend (May 20, 2006)

for those who are using airtel 128kbps- what  average speed for downloading/uploading you are getting. i am using bsnl broad band, but feed up with there billing system. for broadband, BSNL issue monthly bill on web site, but actually letter bill comes only 2 monthly and that also after due date is over.


----------

